# MSQL beendet sich immer selbst nach kurzer Zeit



## GuenterS (26. April 2003)

Hallo!

Mein Ziel ist es mit PHP und MYSQL ein Forum zu schreiben... (Ja ich weiß die gibts eh schon fix fertig zum Download)

Verwenden tue ich die MYSQL Version 4.012 unter WindowsXP Prof.

Zur Verwaltung verwende ich das ebenfalls auf der MYSQL Homepage angebotene Tool "MYSQL CONTROL CENTER" in der Version 0.9.

Das eigentliche Problem daran ist folgendes:

Immer wenn man im  WinMySQLAdmin.exe Tool auf "Start Service" geht, dann wird der Dienst gestartet ... soweit noch ok.
Allerdings wird er nach ca. 1 bis 2 Sekunden automatisch wieder beendet und ich wüßte gern wie man das abstellen könnte.

Lösen kann man das Problem mit einer Neuinstallation von MYSQL, aber das ist ja auch nicht die Lösung zumals nach dem nächsten PC Start wieder auftritt.


P.S.: Suchfunktion des Boardes hab ich verwendet, aber keinen Thread gefunden, der mein Problem behandelt... (nur ähnliche aber mich nicht weiterbringende)


----------



## Valentin- (26. April 2003)

das hört sich nicht gut an. Werden denn noch mehr Services 
so abgeschossen? Woran erkennst du das sie abgeschossen werden?
Hast du den Mysql-Starter im AutoStart-Verzeichnis drinne?

Bye


----------



## GuenterS (26. April 2003)

Naja wenn man das WinMySQLAdmin.exe startet bekommt man so eine Ampel in den Systraybereich.

Wenn man sagt da im Contextmenü sagt er solle das Service starten, dann wird die Ampel grün, aber nach ca. 2 Sekunden wieder rot.

Dieses MYSQL Control Center kann sich auch nicht mit MYSQL verbinden.


Wenn Du mit MYSQL Starter das WinMySQLAdmin.exe Programm meinst... das ist im Autostart drinnen.


----------



## Valentin- (26. April 2003)

hm das ist komisch, normalerweise sollte das funktionieren.
Du könntest vielleicht auf der Bug-Liste von http://www.mysql.com
mal nachschauen. Oder du probierst es mal mit einer anderen
Versionsnummer.


----------



## GuenterS (27. April 2003)

Ich habe jetzt auf der MYSQL Homepage nachgeschaut nach dieser BUG Liste.

Ich habe darin zwar nicht die Lösung gefunden, jedoch einen Hinweis.

Es existierten .err Dateien, das sind ErrorLog Dateien. Aufgrund einer Studie dieser Datei auf meinem System, hab ich herausgefunden, dass

mysql versucht eine Tabelle namens "mysql.host" sucht und nicht findet.

Wenn man MYSQL installiert hat, befinden sich ja 2 Datenbanken schon standardmäßig darin: "mysql" und "test".

Ich habe diese zwei Datenbanken entfernt.

Werde MYSQL neu installieren und testen ob dies mein Fehler war. Werde das Ergebnis des Tests auch posten


----------



## GuenterS (27. April 2003)

Das war auch die Ursache meines Problems. 

Also man sollte die zwei vorhandenen Datenbanken NICHT löschen.


----------



## Valentin- (27. April 2003)

das hätte ich dir auch sagen können


----------

